# How do you keep your goat from eating the LGD's food?



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I introduced Badger, my new LGD pup in an earlier thread. The goats all want to eat his food. How do I make them stop!? I've tried mixing meat gravy and meat canned food in, with no success.:viking: I don't have any raw to feed right now, or I would do that. Right now, I'm tying him outside the pen to eat. Any other ideas?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i always feed my dogs outside the goat pens.


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

We feed ours at night after the goats are bedded down and early early morning before the goats are up and around. Once the goats are up, we remove any uneaten food.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

I heard on this board a suggestion for this exact problem . . . pour some veg oil or raw eggs in with the food. Goats don't like to eat gooey, wet things. And it will be great for his coat


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I put chainlink dog kennels in the goat pen as a feeding station. In the morning and the evening the dogs go into the feeding stations to eat undisturbed for about an hour or until I remember to go let them out. The goats have been beating kennels up pretty badly though~ so I am considering moving the feeding stations to just OUTSIDE the goat pens.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

My DOGS teach my sheep to leave the food alone!


----------



## edmonds (Dec 19, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> My DOGS teach my sheep to leave the food alone!


Yes, I have never seen my goats try to eat the dog's food. I am sure the dog must have taught them to leave it alone. Feed dog away from goats for first couple of months. Otherwise dog will grow up accepting idea of goats eating his food.


----------



## pokyone42 (Mar 1, 2006)

dont feed the dog where the goat's can get at it? My goats love chicken food....... we feed the chickens where the goat's can't get at it....Pretty simple, really.


----------



## tatanka (Aug 3, 2004)

When LGD are young the goats can bully them and the pups will allow the goats to eat the food. You need to set up a seperate area with a cattle panel, wooden wall, anything that will allow the pup to crawl under to get away from the goats not only to eat but also to allow the pup some private time. As the pup gets older and learns the boundries with the goats and bonds to them the LGD also learns to protect their food. Our LGD's will allow the goats, sheep, chickens, turkeys, horses, cats, cows, etc to walk all over them except at feeding time. When the animals are out in the pasture and we feed the LGD's, they will growl at the goats to keep them away from the their food.


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

assuming we're talking about puppies
You should not remove the dog from the goats to feed it,
that gives them a reward for leaving the herd behind.
you should enter the goat pen and stand over the dog as it eats,
keeping the goats back.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have shelters that my dogs get up on to eat tehir food and this way the goats dont get to it. So far the goats cant get up there and the dogs like it that way...also mine as they got older got to where they would growl at the goats and the goats would leave it alone also...when the dogs were younger they got fed with us standiing there and running the goats off...Nope goats really dont like wet food ...well mine dont.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Chaty said:


> Nope goats really dont like wet food ...well mine dont.


I wish someone would tell my goats that!!! I've been mixing canned food in with the dry, and the goats still want it, so we're guarding for now


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

use just canned, no dry for now. my goats give the meat 'n gravy a quick sniff then pass.


----------

